# kompilacja kernela

## ansisys

Witam,

przy kompilacji kernela wyskakuje mi 

```

VDSO arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-int80.so.dbg

collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]

OBJCOPY arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-int80.so

objcpy: 'arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-int80.so.dbg' : No such file

make[2]: *** [arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-int80.so] Error 1

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/vdso] Error 2

make: *** [arch/x86] Error 2

```

i kompilacja się zatrzymuje.

Pytanie jest jak sprawdzić, do czego (która opcja z menuconfig) należy ten brakujący plik, coby ewentualnie wyłączyć to badziewie? 

Dodam, że gentoo ma być jako guest na virtualboxie - jeżeli to w ogóle miało by mieć jakieś znaczenie. W sumie nie wiele zmieniałem/usuwałem/dodawałem w menuconfig - chciałem tylko sprawdzić, czy kernel mi się skompiluje, bo po wcześniejszych bezowocnych staraniach skompilowania genkernelem powoli się poddaję. 

ps. jestem nowy w gentoowe klocki i bym był wdzięczny za wskazówki, gdzie i co poczytać, żeby ewentutalnie samemu dojść do sedna spawy. Gentoowe howto odnośnie kompilacji kernela jest raczej skąpe, a na forum nie znalazłem nic co by wskazywało na collect2: ld terminated with signal 11

Pozdrawiam,

ansisys

----------

## Jacekalex

Gratulacje!

Napisałeś całkiem ładny kawałek tekstu, nie ujawniając nawet, jaki kernel kompilowałeś, i na jakim systemie go kompilowałeś.  :Wink: 

Może pochwalisz się np wynikami (z konta root):

```
emerge --info
```

```
eselect kernel list
```

I napisz, jakim sposobem ten kernel kompilowałeś, lub wg jakiej dokumentacji to robiłeś.

A sam komunikat jest całkiem nieźle znany w kontekście nie Gentoo, ale różnych wersji GCC, czyli kompilatora, którego używasz.

Wystarczy zajrzeć do pewnej szukajki...

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

